# I Love Andalusians



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi I'm Rachel. I've got 6 years of experience with horses. 

I've had too many horses to list but I think my first pony needs a special mention. Very pretty dapple grey cob gelding around 13Hh now. Named Snoopy and I had him on loan from a lady named Lynn. 

I currently own a bay andalusian filly named Lupita, she was two years old on the 3rd of March. She came all the way from Spain. She is already almost 15Hh now. She will be a big girl. 

And I have a welsh mountain pony, bright bay, named Billybob. He is very a cheeky mister. Almost 3 years old, and 12Hh. Had him since he was 4 months. 

I've worked for horse dealers breaking in new horses. I've had the pleasure of riding and handling andalusian's including the stallions. 

I hope to oneday breed my own black andalusian stallion from my beautiful filly, Lupita. 

Rachelx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks ^_^


----------

